# Can not turn off wipers - OFF button disabled?



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

Tesla 2020 MY on software version 2022.44.2 - driving on perfectly clear day, no clouds, no precipitation, sun is shining. All of a sudden the windshield wipers turn on and continuously run on a medium (?) speed, scraping my completely dry windshield. The wipers are set on AUTO. I bring up the control panel where the wiper options are 'OFF' '|', '||', '|||' and 'AUTO'. I tap 'OFF' and nothing happens, the wipers keep going. I tap 'OFF' again and again, the wipers keep going. If I tap '|' they slow, but 'OFF' seems to be disabled. I tap 'AUTO' again and in a minute or so they just stop, all by themselves. A few minutes later they start again, run for a minute or so, and then stop.

The only good news is that this does not happen all the time, about 5-10 times in the past 3 days. I'm less concerned with intermittent rain detection when there is no rain (as long as it does not happen frequently) than an apparent completely disabled 'OFF' button. 

By the way, the same disabled 'OFF' button issue happens if the wiper controls are displayed on the lower left of the screen (if I engage the wiper control from the left stalk).

Anyone else see this?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Were you using AP or FSD Beta?


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

The windshield may be dirty over the cameras and FSD/AP needs to see.


----------



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

iChris93 said:


> Were you using AP or FSD Beta?


Not FSD Beta and happens with AP and not AP.


----------



## vjcinajr (Jan 17, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> The windshield may be dirty over the cameras and FSD/AP needs to see.


I will clean windshield — again. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

vjcinajr said:


> Tesla 2020 MY on software version 2022.44.2 - driving on perfectly clear day, no clouds, no precipitation, sun is shining. All of a sudden the windshield wipers turn on and continuously run on a medium (?) speed, scraping my completely dry windshield. The wipers are set on AUTO. I bring up the control panel where the wiper options are 'OFF' '|', '||', '|||' and 'AUTO'. I tap 'OFF' and nothing happens, the wipers keep going. I tap 'OFF' again and again, the wipers keep going. If I tap '|' they slow, but 'OFF' seems to be disabled. I tap 'AUTO' again and in a minute or so they just stop, all by themselves. A few minutes later they start again, run for a minute or so, and then stop.
> 
> The only good news is that this does not happen all the time, about 5-10 times in the past 3 days. I'm less concerned with intermittent rain detection when there is no rain (as long as it does not happen frequently) than an apparent completely disabled 'OFF' button.
> 
> ...


If all fails do are refresh or a reboot.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Normal on AP. The wipers and auto-high beams are forced on and they suck. Should not happen if not on AP.


----------



## bicycle9864 (28 d ago)

I've noticed this happen as well, but only on AP (don't have FSD). Invariably, it's a bug splat in the camera's field of view.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

bicycle9864 said:


> I've noticed this happen as well, but only on AP (don't have FSD). Invariably, it's a bug splat in the camera's field of view.


 Or it's not.

On my 2018 with FSD & FSD-ß-ß, right after I wash the car - every time - with a clean, even NEW, front windscreen and the auto wipers / washers INSIST on operating randomly whenever FSD is engaged. Give it a day or two and they do not come on. It seems like FSD hates a clean car.


----------



## Craig B (8 mo ago)

My 2022 mod 3 performance was doing the same thing. Even when I turned if to Off from the auto position. Cleaned the windshield around the camera's and that seems to do the trick. Only happened one time since and same fix. Just clean the windshield. that should take care of it.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Craig B said:


> My 2022 mod 3 performance was doing the same thing. Even when I turned if to Off from the auto position. Cleaned the windshield around the camera's and that seems to do the trick. Only happened one time since and same fix. Just clean the windshield. that should take care of it.


Some have had results by cleaning the inside of glass in front of the cameras. I did it, but with less noticeable results. It's a ***** to pry off the covers, so it takes a while.
I later heard that Tesla had charged 20€ for a ranger to come by and do the cleaning, which is a real bargain. Mine is a 2019 and of course a newer model should be clean from the factory, so probably not needed, but for an older model might do some good.


----------



## Bob S (Jan 8, 2021)

vjcinajr said:


> Tesla 2020 MY on software version 2022.44.2 - driving on perfectly clear day, no clouds, no precipitation, sun is shining. All of a sudden the windshield wipers turn on and continuously run on a medium (?) speed, scraping my completely dry windshield. The wipers are set on AUTO. I bring up the control panel where the wiper options are 'OFF' '|', '||', '|||' and 'AUTO'. I tap 'OFF' and nothing happens, the wipers keep going. I tap 'OFF' again and again, the wipers keep going. If I tap '|' they slow, but 'OFF' seems to be disabled. I tap 'AUTO' again and in a minute or so they just stop, all by themselves. A few minutes later they start again, run for a minute or so, and then stop.
> 
> The only good news is that this does not happen all the time, about 5-10 times in the past 3 days. I'm less concerned with intermittent rain detection when there is no rain (as long as it does not happen frequently) than an apparent completely disabled 'OFF' button.
> 
> ...


My wipers went on yesterday on a perfectly clear day with a clean car. I am convinced is is the cameras which get blinded by the sun this time of year. When the sun is low in in the sky, mornings or afternoons a notice pops up saying the cameras are blocked or blinded and the cruise control will stop working while I am driving toward the sun. When the road turns the blinded notice disappears and cruise control works again.
Elon went cheap with cameras and reports say that next year LIDAR will replace some or all of the cameras.


----------

